# HF 2HP Dust Collector Questions



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

I just got this and I am new to woodworking and DC and have seen some various set ups for this system.

Educate me on why you guys have a trash can or container hooked up to this system? 
What parts do I need to get to attach to my tools, miter saw orbital sander etc.?


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

I build a dust hood for my miter saw with dust collection on the rear bottom. My table saw has a shroud that connects to the system. Both are hooked with 4" flex hose to PVC that runs to the dust collector. I hook up my ROS to my shop vac rather than the dust collector. 

This shows the miter saw hood:










You maybe can see the PVC in this one:


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

The trash can is to collect dust and larger pieces that would, without the trash can, be sucked into the impeller and cause damage.
You'll need reducers from the HF 4" hose down to the size of the port on each tool. For an orbital sander, you'll want a length of hose, the same size as the port on the sander, that will go to a reducer at on the 4" hose. You don't want to drag a 4" hose around with the sander.

Edit: I just saw Bradnailer's set up. Neat way to go.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

That is a great way to deal with the table saw using a shop vac. 
My table saw is not closed up underneath. Did yours come come that way or how did you close it up?
When using your shop vac, do you use with it on or off and did you keep the shop vac filter on also?



bradnailer said:


> I build a dust hood for my miter saw with dust collection on the rear bottom. My table saw has a shroud that connects to the system. Both are hooked with 4" flex hose to PVC that runs to the dust collector. I hook up my ROS to my shop vac rather than the dust collector.
> 
> This shows the miter saw hood:
> 
> ...


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Gene Howe said:


> The trash can is to collect dust and larger pieces that would, without the trash can, be sucked into the impeller and cause damage.
> You'll need reducers from the HF 4" hose down to the size of the port on each tool. For an orbital sander, you'll want a length of hose, the same size as the port on the sander, that will go to a reducer at on the 4" hose. You don't want to drag a 4" hose around with the sander.
> 
> Edit: I just saw Bradnailer's set up. Neat way to go.


Where is the best place to get connectors and hoses, internet or box store?


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Would these items from Rockler be a good starter for using with my shop vac and HF DC?
item #49496 (multi port starter kti) http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=30200
item #22791(10' 4" flexible hose) http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=16957&site=ROCKLER


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Since the orbital sander was mentioned, I connect mine to, of all things, a Bucket Max I got from Lowe's. The smaller hose works great and the BM has plenty of suction. Makes for a tool that is easy to use and collect the dust also.

Currently I am using an Oneida cyclone hooked upstream of my Shop vac. I hope to upgrade to a more powerfull dust collector in the near future. The Dust Deputy does a great job of knocking out the dust, especially when I am running my jointer or planer. I got mine at Woodcraft.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> Since the orbital sander was mentioned, I connect mine to, of all things, a Bucket Max I got from Lowe's. The smaller hose works great and the BM has plenty of suction. Makes for a tool that is easy to use and collect the dust also.
> 
> Currently I am using an Oneida cyclone hooked upstream of my Shop vac. I hope to upgrade to a more powerfull dust collector in the near future. The Dust Deputy does a great job of knocking out the dust, especially when I am running my jointer or planer. I got mine at Woodcraft.
> Dust Deputy Demo


Thanks for the video. It looks like the way to go instead of the thein one for me since the thein looks more complicated to build since there are no true plans out there. 

It looks like I could just use a Deputy Deluxe with my HF DC, right?


----------



## Mikes Machines (Dec 3, 2010)

http://www.harborfreight.com/dust-collector-accessory-kit-93601.html I bought two of these kits from HF they work just fine


----------



## bradnailer (Nov 11, 2008)

TrevortdogR said:


> That is a great way to deal with the table saw using a shop vac.
> My table saw is not closed up underneath. Did yours come come that way or how did you close it up?
> When using your shop vac, do you use with it on or off and did you keep the shop vac filter on also?


 My miter saw and table saw are piped to the dust collector. I bought a piece that screwed onto the bottom of my table saw that has a 4" outlet on the bottom. I run the hose to the PVC piping that runs to the dust collector.

I only use the shop vac to collect the dust from my random orbital sander.


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

You can use a galvanized metal garbage can with a collector lid so it dosen't let any bigger chunks of stuff hit the impeller of the DC.

The main advantage I see in using this set up is thats it's fast and simple to empty the can as opposed to unbelting the bags from the collector itself. If I run my planer it would fill the dust collector bag in a hurry. It's a lot easier and faster to empty the can.

I've got my lid bungee corded down to the handles on the metal garbage can so you can take the lid off in a couple seconds.

You still have to empty the bag once in a while, but the can set up cuts this down a lot.

Lid is this one I think..
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Woodstock-W1049-Large-Collection-Separator/dp/B0000223XY"]Woodstock W1049 Large Dust Collection Separator - Amazon.com[/ame]

As far as hooking up other tools, I have the hose the comes from the collector can attached to a piece of metal duct that comes out of the back bottom of my saw. If I want to hook it to another tool I just pull it off the duct and hook it to my planer or put an adapter on to use a smller hose for something else.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Snaglpuss said:


> You can use a galvanized metal garbage can with a collector lid so it dosen't let any bigger chunks of stuff hit the impeller of the DC.
> 
> The main advantage I see in using this set up is thats it's fast and simple to empty the can as opposed to unbelting the bags from the collector itself. If I run my planer it would fill the dust collector bag in a hurry. It's a lot easier and faster to empty the can.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the post and link. but the reviews for that product are hit and miss. 
If I were to go with one I would probably get the trash can cyclone lid from woocraft, it has better reviews. 
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2004310/8981/trash-can-cyclone-lid.aspx


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I didn't buy a pre-made lid I followed this guys idea. works great and only cost a couple dollars.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/29578


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

gmcsmoke
Do you have trouble with that metal can wanting to collapse on the sides? I have read where some say if the input line gets clogged or they forget to open a gate before starting the DC the sides suck in! I buly a separator similar to yours using a old shop vac and made a 3/4" plywood top for it and it works pretty.


----------



## gmcsmoke (Feb 6, 2011)

I haven't used mine much yet but I have a small shop and use a 4" ez flex hose to attach to each machine. I would it would be pretty tough to clog that 4" hose but a baffle could cause some issues. That being said you would have to get some leakage between the lid and bottom and I can't see the hf collector being powerful enough to collapse a can. 

I guess if that does happen the can was $20? I'd risk it for this setup.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Since I'm going to add a separator to my DC, do I need to keep the dual port on the motor or will it be better to put a single fitting on it and seal it?


----------



## Snaglpuss (Nov 28, 2012)

Go to a single inlet.
The less xtra stuff getting in the way the better.
Keep the hose lengths and sharp bends and kinks to a minimum.

The link to the Harbor Freight DC mod is cool.
We have setups like this at work on our cnc router and planer with a garbage dumster in line with the DC. The dumpster sits in a tube frame with a plwood lid that lifts off and it takes most of the chips before they hit the bags,

To the other question, I can't see how a DC would collapse a metal can,
a cheap plastic one maybe with a big collector but a metal can, no.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

Snaglpuss said:


> Go to a single inlet.
> The less xtra stuff getting in the way the better.
> Keep the hose lengths and sharp bends and kinks to a minimum.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips.
My basement shop is only 12' X 12', so I don't have a lot of room as the runs won't be long or much bend in them.


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

I replaced the "Y" with a 5" to 4" fitting I found on line somewhere.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> I replaced the "Y" with a 5" to 4" fitting I found on line somewhere.


I found this one that I will get from woodcraft.
http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2000899/39345/5-to-4-reducer-dust-collection-fitting.aspx

Did you use any calk or adhesive to seal it?


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

Think that is where I got mine, I added 2 more screws to hold it securely to the DC and ran a bead of caulk around the edge to cut out leakage.


----------



## TrevortdogR (Feb 1, 2013)

tvman44 said:


> Think that is where I got mine, I added 2 more screws to hold it securely to the DC and ran a bead of caulk around the edge to cut out leakage.


Thanks for your help, that is what I will do.


----------

